# Adoption Needed - Ridgecrest CA



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We have an unclaimed racing pigeon on 911 Pigeon Alert that is in need of a home. No shipping .. bird needs to be adopted locally or transported to me in Lake Forest. Please let me know if you can assist by either adopting or transporting. Band # AU 2003 MVI 0139

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This bird was released for home.

Terry


----------

